# Traffic violation ticket



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi guys!

I'm in a bit of a panic and would appreciate some advice.

I was pulled over by a policeman for a traffic violation. It was for doing a U-turn.

I put it away thinking that it works just like a speeding fine and when I come to re-register the car I will just pay it then. Also the ticket is in Arabic so couldn't read the details.

Now I have realised that I needed to go to the police station within 15 days! The ticket was received around 4 months ago!

I did not have my licence etc with me at the time of the violation.

Before I go to the police station I just wanted to get a heads up on what to expect? Is this a big deal? What am I looking at, is it going to be a bigger fine? Car impounded? 
Anyone else ever had this issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ohhhh if it's a case of going to the police station, it might well have an impound order if you did and illegal U-turn. Plus they can also fine you for not having your license to hand.

If not impounding, then turning at a non-designated area incurs black points, so you have to go and hand in your license so they can add them.

Go online here Government of Dubai:: Road and Transport Authority (RTA) look up your car and it should tell you what penalty you're facing.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Probably not helping, but its good to see that traffic police is doing some real-time enforcement in person... never noticed that happening here in Dubai....


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I had the same ticket once before but I received the notification on my mobile phone. You'll need to go to the police station to show off your driving licence so they would add the black points to your file. Aside from this, if they are going to hold your car for any reason, you can pay a "fee" of 100 dirhams for each of holding the car... If they are to hold it for 30 days then you need to pay 3000.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

the Dubai Police has a nice app that saves you from going to the police station....install it and pay your fine online!


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for the replys. 

This is the the problem, it is not showing on the rta website. Although there is an entry in there that says 'lane discipline'. But I assumed that this was something else as it's date is around 2 months after I got pulled over.


----------

